# FOB legal or not?



## kplaster10 (Oct 29, 2011)

Are the FOB's illegal in NFAA and all the other associations? don't want to spend the money on them until hunting seasons if I can't use them all the time. Thanks in advance


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't know about all association's rules but I'm fairly certain they are legal for use in NFAA and USAA (fita) tournaments. Not sure from what I've read, however, that you would want to use them for something like an outdoor venue in these org's tournaments since multiple arrows are shot into the same spots. May have to do a lot of replacing at an outdoor venue which could get to be a bit costly.

>>------->


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Don't see how they would pass the new 27/64 max diameter
Ruling???


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> Don't see how they would pass the new 27/64 max diameter
> Ruling


I am pretty sure the rule relates to the diametre of the shaft and not the vanes/fletches/FOBs.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

Unfortunately not in ASA

"An arrow consists of a shaft with a field or glue-in point, nock, fletching (which may only consist of individual vanes used to stabilize the arrow and which may not be connected to each other by any means above the shaft) and, if desired, cresting."


----------

